# Need to increase feeds at 3 1/2 weeks?



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi Jeanette,

Amy is 3 1/2 weeks old and has been formula fed since 1 week old.  She generally takes 4 ounces every 3 hours but I have been giving her 5 ounces for the early evening feed to encourage a longer sleep time.

My questions!

1. I have to pull the bottle away once the milk gets into the teat to avoid too much air - does this mean she needs more formula or would she just take it if it was there for the sake of it?

2. She has a grizzly period every night when we put her up in her Moses Basket, she generally cries on and off for about an hour and a half. We leave her for about 10 mins at a time then go up and comfort her quickly - this stops her crying for about 10 mins once back down then she starts again.  The last two nights, even though she'd had 5 ounces at 6pm, at 8pm just to see if it would work, I have given her another 4 ounce feed, of which she has taken all and then gone back to sleep!  Does this mean she is much hungrier during this period and I should give her a feed even quicker than the 2 hours?

I have also wondered about the hungrier baby formula, and whether this is worth trying?

I can't get hold of my own HV today and I know she won't be around now until next week so any help appreciated!

Love Jen xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Jen

Im gonna break this down and hope it makes sense..if not let me know.

1. Hungrier milk- always try increasing the other milk first before swapping to this. This type of milk takes longer to digest hense why babies stay full longer but it can cause constipation. So increase the milk you are using now first by one oz so that the teat doesnt empty. Whatever she doesnt want she will bring back.

2. Do you feel that Amy has colic?? Colic tends to reach a peak during the evening time. Have a look at: http://www.childrenfirst.nhs.uk/families/childdev/babies/colic.html

3. Babies at this young age can still be all over the place with their feeding routines so it could be that Amy is making up her day feeds with an increased amount at night time. Try not to give any quicker than the 2 hourly at night time and let Amy tell you when she is ready. Can you tell me how much milk Amy has over 24 hour period and also what her birth and weight is now please.

4. Amy may also be on a growth spurt so the demand for milk will increase.

Let me know if this helps. If not Im here for you.

jx


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi Jeanette,

Thanks for this.  Amy was 7lb 15 1/2 at birth and as of Tuesday 21st she is 10lb 1oz.  

Yesterday's 24 hour period went like this:

5.30am 4oz

8.30am 4oz

11.30am 4oz

2.30pm 4oz

5.30pm 5oz

7.30pm 4oz

1.30am 4oz

3.30am 4oz

6.30am 4oz

8.30am 5oz but with 4oz formula as I was advised to do this by my HV if there hasn't been a poo for over a day.  

Colic-wise, well last night I think because of the extra evening feeds she hardly grizzled at all and on Monday night when we bathed her, she fell straight to sleep and when she is a bit grizzly, picking her up and putting her down again generally works for a while which is why we didn't think it was colic.  Plus we give her infacol before every feed but I have to say she isn't very good at winding and makes some weird noises when put down for a few minutes - I am going to try gripe water - do you think that would help better with burping?

I see on the link that bathing can help so do you think she might have a touch of colic?

Love Jen xx

ps. I missed your post about your pregnancy, just wanted to say a million congratulations to you, you must be over the moon! xxx


----------

